# Taking my Cat to Portugal



## nora_inglesa

Hi there, 

I am looking into taking my cat Molly to Portugal with me - my husband is Portuguese and we are going to live with his parents for about 3 months. We are unlikely to come back to the UK with the cat (we might travel around but she is staying with the inlaws) and her passport is all set up and in place. 

At first I assumed I would fly her over (short term stress better than long term?) but the flight for her was quoted at £480 from london to lisbon and I keep hearing horror stories about cats and dogs dying from stress in transit, so I changed my mind. 

What I would like to know is what are people's opinions on travelling by boat to Santander vs. Eurostar (or other route) and longer journey down by car? 

Secondly has anyone done a similar journey and can recommend some good places to stop with pets? 

Just to clarify a couple of other things we would be leaving the UK in early April (so it shouldn't be too hot for her) and my understanding re: taking a car to Portuagal is that it is only legal under UK tax, mot and insurance for 6 months - this should be fine as it's an old banger and if needs be we could scrap it after that time. 

Sorry for the long post and thanks for your patience!


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Just visiting*

Hello Nora, welcome to ex-pats.
Sorry, I know nothing about cat transport, just couldn't resist this reply.
Not much of a deal for Portugal is it? You're leaving both your cat and an old car there!
Your Hubby should check that his ticket is a return one
All the best with the trip,
Regards, Chris


----------



## nora_inglesa

Hi Chris, 

I see what you mean! 

The cat is staying with the in-laws as we are unsure of our immediate travel plans and the car is an L reg Citroen AX hence the possible scrapping- the husband is worth holding on to!


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

I can't say I've come across anyone bringing their cat to Portugal from the UK - dogs yes, but not cats. We sadly took the decision to leave ours behind, as we thought it was kinder to find them new homes than subject them to travelling all the way from Orkney to Gois - a journey of 3 days in all. But I'm sure they would have loved the warmer climate! Do you have a pet passport and vaccinations sorted?
As for the car - it is possible to get insurance for UK registered cars through a company called Abbeygate (you can find them on the internet). UK registered cars are not subject to road tax, and can be MOT'd here when the UK MOT runs out. But to be strictly legal, they should not be used for more than 6 months without being re-registered in Portugal (though many are). If it's old anyway, I guess you may think it's worth the risk of it being impounded.


----------



## nelinha

Hi Nora, have you tried talking to TAP airlines? Apparently if your pet is less than 7Kg it can travel as hand uggage on your lap for free, that's what I was told by TAP in Joburg. Obviously it will have to be sedated and have all its vaccines and a microchip. Once you arrive in Portugal you must contact the state vet at the airport, he checks the pet's papers and authorises the entry. I will be taking two dogs to Portugal at the end of the year but can't see myself travelling for 10 hours with the dogs on my lap. Can you imagine every time you want to go to the loo you have to get your neighbour to hold the pets! (where do I get a smiley icon to insert here?). Still it might be worth talking to them. Best of luck, hope your cat will love the portuguese weather.


----------



## Mamacats

Hello I am a Ragdoll breeder in Portugal and have years of experience in transporting cats throughout Europe and the States. The airlines that do allow cats to travel within the passenger area vary in the weight restriction which is between 5 and 7 kilos this will include the weight of the cat within the carrier.

Never had I heard of or had the experience of the travel for the cat to be free and normally they will weigh the cat in the carrier when you check in and you will need to pay by weight. When you reserve your tickets you will need to reserve the space for your cat to travel with you within the passenger area since the limit of live animals (cat or dog) within the passenger area is two or three depending on the airline company.

The cat will need the triple vaccine up to date, a micro-chip, rabies vaccine and health certificate. Do not sedate your cat, you will be asked by the person when check in is done and if sedated will not be allow to board the plane whether in the passenger area or cargo area which by the way is a safe travel solution but more complicated. Normally you simply walk out the doors with your cat upon arrival when the cat travels within the passenger area but when traveling in cargo, will need to be checked by airport Vet. 

If I can be of more help feel free to contact me either through the forum or privately.


----------



## tigersharkjs

Hi from the US. There are airlines here who will view your carried on cat as your "carry on" luggage (i.e. no extra charge), the crate must fit under the seat in front of you, and the cat must remain in its crate throughout the trip. You then, of course, have to check your actual luggage. The airline websites I have visited have a "PETS" section and will give you their policy for accomodating pets.


----------



## tigersharkjs

Hi..forgot..have to agree with former poster. Cats should NOT be tranquilized.


----------



## nelinha

I'm glad somebody started this thread, it would be highly embarrassing if I pitched up at the Joburg airport with my dogs and wouldn't be able to board!!!! I'm sure the process for dogs will be very similar to the one for cats, but I will go back to TAP and confirm the process. Nora I wish you good luck with your cat. What about using a professional pet carrier? It might be more expensive but will save you lots of hassle.


----------



## gravitatingsouth

*Haved you tried flying with TAP (portugual airlines)*

I looked into the same thing re my baby pooch.

You can now go from Poole to Santander with Brittany Ferries.

But also TAP allow small pets upto a certain size to fly in the cabin if in an approved carrier (they will sellyou one if they think yours is not ok) but you have to agree it when you book.

hope this helps


----------

